# Mini/Pocket Clippers



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Has anyone had luck with any of the mini clippers for grooming touch-ups? Battery operated would be ideal, but I'm worried about them having enough power and longevity to really be worth it. I'd love something smaller and easier to handle for Sam's feet. I've got a nice Andis 2-speed clipper that is great for the most part, but gets pretty awkward and heavy when I'm doing feet. Also Samwise kinda hates that part, so it'd be nice to get something that gets the job done faster and more comfortably for both of us.

I keep eyeing the Wahl pocket pro, but I'd like to get some first-hand experiences if anyone's familiar with it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I think others have had success, but I haven't. I own the Andis Power Trim and it's fairly useless. I have a spaniel, so not a super thick coat or anything, and it's not nearly powerful enough to do a good job on his ears or neck. I do use it to get the fur on the bottom of his feet, because it has a #30 blade and my regular clippers only came with a #10, plus it's smaller and more maneuverable. But, I have to go over his feet a bunch of times because it doesn't cut very well. 

I find that even my powerful professional grade clippers have a tough time if his coat is not freshly bathed, so I don't think something like the Power Trim would work well between grooming unless you were going to give him a bath.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Ugh, that's what I was worried about. I do 99% of Sam's grooming (I think he's been to the groomer's 3 or 4 times since we got him), so I do generally bathe him before trimming. Maybe I'll give it a try if I can find a good deal. I really need a smaller blade, and I don't want to buy something I'll need a power converter to use after I move. Trying to keep my number of gadgets with US plugs/voltage requirements to a minimum. I've desensitized like crazy, but I don't think Samwise will ever actually like having his feet groomed, which is too bad, because if he wasn't so squirmy my big clippers wouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have both an Andis and an Oster cordless rechargeable small clippers. I like the way the Andis works but have had more trouble with it plugging up and have to take the blade off, then put it back on. The Oster has been more reliable but vibrates more. I use them when I am trimming up the faces on my Shih Tzu x Maltese, around their eyes and also on their feet and they do a great job. I have tried some of the battery operated ones and they never seem to last or do a very good job.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you both for the input. I think I may try a cheap battery operated clipper, and switch to a cordless/rechargeable once I'm in Norway and can get ahold of something designed for their voltage/plugs. Just to see if the smaller size really does improve the foot shaving experience for both of us.


----------



## noahwhite (Dec 10, 2014)

Most of the time nail part done by Icleandogwash as I took my pet for grooming after every two or three months.But do own Oster nail trimmer. I guess this will help you.


----------



## PoodleDuo (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes! I really like the bravuras (sp?) They rock, and last forever. Plus you can put clip combs over it and it's a 5 n 1 blade.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

http://cdnll.smithbrothers.com/images/xl/0001852_Blue.jpg

I have the Wahl Pocket Pro that I use for trimming the fur on the pads of my Cavaliers....they have LOTS of fur! It works great but the one thing I have learned is that you need good batteries. I now use rechargeable batteries and only use batteries fresh from the charger. It is not strong enough for anything else, but for the pads it is super. I have NEVER cut them using this trimmer. Also, I try to trim their pads after their baths, when the fur is dry. Clean fur trims easiest.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you think the pocket pro would work on husky feet? Freyja has fluffy feet and naturally she brings water, mud and pretty much everything else she walks through inside with her. It is the muddy season and it is making me crazy. I would love to trim up her foot fluff but would rather not do it with scissors by hand. Actually wouldn't hurt to do the little terrier mixy too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

They would work as well on husky feet as any other. As I said in my post I don't think they work that well in general, but they are a bit easier than scissors for doing the bottoms of the feet. For doing the tops and sides of the feet I would use scissors or thinning shears.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Please don't flame...but this guy grows hair like the wolf man.....(and yes, he was way overdue for a trim)

From this:


to this:


in less than a minute with the pocket pro...


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I just need something to keep the paw pads clean. Safety and comfort (for the dogs) would be my big concern. I just don't want them tracking mess into the house. We don't get a lot of snow or anything but it is so muddy and then of course we have burs in the spring and fall that get stuck in soft paw fur. I can trim the sides of feet easy enough but between toes takes forever with scissors and they don't like it.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Remaru said:


> I just need something to keep the paw pads clean. Safety and comfort (for the dogs) would be my big concern. I just don't want them tracking mess into the house. We don't get a lot of snow or anything but it is so muddy and then of course we have burs in the spring and fall that get stuck in soft paw fur. I can trim the sides of feet easy enough but between toes takes forever with scissors and they don't like it.


For around $13...the pocket pro is worth a try. I have had mine for years and it works fine for me. I have never cut any of my dogs with it and little miss ruby is a wiggly worm. She hates when I do anything to her feet.


----------

